# Teh SE-L in action



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

From the SERCA convention:

My fav pic. Taken by a pro up in the stands, I was prolly going around 90 at that point:









in the turns (Will was driving here):









on the straight:









passing a G20:









Pit area:


















Waiting for my turn:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

badass. where was this at? not in orlando im presuming


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nope, especially when it says Texas World in the back. That was at the SERCA convention.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Nope, especially when it says Texas World in the back. .


i got owned


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i got owned


You kids and your words...

Actually Justin, It doesnt totally say "Texas".


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

wow, thats looks hot, i wish i had a nice track around here


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So many fun photochop ideas...

Seth


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

god i love your paint!


----------



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

youve got a nice car


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Seen them already....along with the 1000 other photos from the convention.  LOVE the top picture. You need to encorporate it somehow with your ninety-9.com website. Macromedia Flash or something.

BTW - looked like fun.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Car looks even better in motion. Nice pictures, esp. the first one!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> From the SERCA convention:
> 
> My fav pic. Taken by a pro up in the stands, I was prolly going around 90 at that point:
> 
> ...



LOL... I love how dumped the rearend is... Freaking Kewool!


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

pic number 1 is now my wallpaper :cheers:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ooo nice

i see you following Bill in the G-ride there

if you can keep up with that guy then you really are a good driver :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^^^ Damn your right there and you didnt attend?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nah, i suck bad

plus im real broke, and have been for the past few weeks

it just wasnt possible


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Nice pics particularly the 1st one. I don't know whether its just the way the pic was taken but I've seen a couple others in motion on a track and none really make me drool like yours  :thumbup: 



b14sleeper said:


> pic number 1 is now my wallpaper


Indeed :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's a bigger version of the pic if you guys want it:
http://ninety-9.com/Ninety-NineSE-L2.jpg


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

That looks like it was a blast!!! I am definatly going to have to be at the next one!!!!


----------

